# punk rock lemonade and ginger beer



## Cmk710 (13/1/17)

happy friday everybody 
so ive got a verry busy brewing weekend 
first .... tonight im going to be making (currently typing this while i bring my water to a boil) a lemonade and a ginger beer .... both with recepies i found on AHB, that got good feedback.

and i will be calling both these creations punk rock lemonade/ginger beer for the simple fact that i was listening to the clash, the sexpistols, the off spring and the dead kenedys........... 

both are 11 liter batches because i doubt ile need 20 odd litres of either of them,,,, ide rather use my bigger fermenter for the golden ale pack i just picked up..

so i shal keep u all posted as to how these 2 go. 

gb

700gm grated ginger
1 lemon
2 limes
2 sticks of cinnamon
500gm brown sugar
500gm dark brown sugar
700gm mixed blossum honey
cream of tartar

prety simple ... boiled it for 45 min.... let it sit for 30 min added top fermenter topped up and let cool untill i pitch the yeast

lemon

16 lemons 
3 limes
cinnamon stick
small amount of ginger 
500 gm brown sugar
700gm dex 
300gm honey

zest lemons and scrape flesh out.
put everything except dex and lemmon flesh into pot of hot water ... boil for 30 min
take off boil let cool for 20 min.... add lemmon flesh and dex let sit for 30 min ,,,,, andd to fermenter top up with water bla bla bla 

lemon sitting around 1.050

ginger beer is still cooling i will update as soon as i pitch my yeast


----------



## pirateagenda (15/1/17)

i recently did a full keg of a similar lemonade, used fresh lemons, a bottle of the straight lemon juice from the supermarket, some lactose for a non fermentable sweetener, sugar to ferment and then added some more artificial sweetener at kegging time. I initially brewed it "for the girls" for a holiday as we had 3 kegs of beers also....

anyway it was stinking hot and everyone got stuck into the lemonade and knocked off the keg in 2 days! 

so.... maybe go a full batch!


----------



## Cmk710 (25/1/17)

Im ready to bottle these 2. So i will need to buy a syphon and possibly some more bottles....


----------



## Cmk710 (14/2/17)

Ok... quick update on this tasty as, super dry. Liked it somuch i made another 2 batches with some slight changes. 1 being higher original gravity.
And 2 being i removed the ginger and added a bottle of bickfords lemon cordial basicaly because it has a amazing lemon taste similar to solo... batch 1 came out at 1.052 the other 1.067.... im calling this recipe a fuking winner. The inly issue i have is i would like it to be slightly more carbonated but im struggling slightly with bottle carbonation on most of me brews (noob issues)


----------



## Chap (10/4/17)

Cmk710 said:


> lemon
> 
> 16 lemons
> 3 limes
> ...


Hey cmk710, thanks for posting the recipe, gonna have a go at it. Just wondering though, what yeast did you use?


----------

